# Backstrap w/QVIEW



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2008)

After seeing drb111's post I had to try it. Remember our deer are a bit smaller I cut the backstraps into 3 then split them thickwise in half leaving them about 1 1/2" thick. Marinated in Allegro for 14 hours pulled it out of fridge and let it come up to room temp. Pinned some bacon on it then put it into the smoker at 225 pulled and foiled at 125 then brought it up to 138. Then I decided to sear it on the grill high heat then let it stand 10 minutes and sliced it. Heres some pics
Ready to go in

Off and seared

Sliced after resting

Was even better than I thought thanks drb111


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh mama!!! That look's good!!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

That does look good Pineywoods!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks good!!! I got 4 this year... I do mine pretty close to what you did there...  comes out good!!!!  I rub and spray a little....


----------



## kookie (Mar 27, 2008)

Those look mighty tasty.............Great job................


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

looks mighty tastey.


----------



## geob (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks great.  Love the grill marks after the smoke.

geob


----------



## cman95 (Mar 30, 2008)

Backstrap.....food of the gods...hunting gods that is!!


----------



## erain (Mar 30, 2008)

looks great, backstrap-thats what its all about!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good Piney...Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## abelman (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Work


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks great.
Andy.


----------



## drb111 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pineywoods...good stuff.  Looks great.  Nice touch with the grill marks.  I wish whitetails had more than 2 backstraps!  

Heading to store now for my first butt tomorrow...will post results in other section.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

Pineywoods,

Backstrap is my favorite steak.  Med. rare.Yum.  Looks great.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 25, 2008)

Wayside pull a couple outta that freezer and fire up that smoker they were tastey. Heck now I gotta pull a couple more out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 made me hungry thinkin back on it


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

For sure.  We eat lots of deer here.  Well I do.  I have three girl that love meat but i over do it.  I'm sure to die soon.  Glogging up the system.


----------



## coyote (Apr 25, 2008)

Those look awesome...


----------

